# NBA 2K11 Probleme



## SouLDemon (19. November 2010)

Guten Morgen,

nachdem ich langsam am verzweifeln bin dacht ich mir such hier mal nach rat.

Ich habe mir vorgestern NBA 2K11 über Steam gekauft.
Installation ging auch ohne Probleme.

Wenn ich das SPiel jetzt aber starte, ruckelt das Intro schon extrem. Ich hab ca nur alle 10-20 sec ein paar Bilder. Irgendwann fängt die Musik an und läuft ganz normal aber das Intro will halt nicht so richtig.
brauche so ca 5-10min bis ich überhaupt im Menü bin aber auch da ist es nicht besser.

Fühlt sich an als hätte ich riesige lags so das ich nur alle 10sec. was machen kann.

Habe schon sämtliche Treiber erneuert (Grafik, Sound, Chipsatz, Lan, USB), Windows 7 64bit schon 3mal neuinstalliert mit sämtlichen updates, WinXP probiert und auch ein BIOS update gemacht.

Zusätzlich hab ich meine ATI Grafikkarte mal durch eine NVIDIA getauscht, den RAM durchgetauscht und auch die Festplatten mal gewechselt und auch das Windows auf unterschiedlichen HDD's installiert.

Ich habe auch unterschiedliche möglichten der Einstellungen probiert wie den Kompatiblitätsmodus.

Der Steam support hat mich an den Hersteller geschickt, und der hat auf meine email noch nicht geantwortet und die Tel. Hotline soll knapp 1.9€/min. kosten.

Mein System ist übrigens:

Phenom II X4 945
Radeon HD6870
4GB DD3 RAM
Win7 64bit

achja, bei meiner Frau auf dem Rechner, ein C2Q 6600 mit GTX 260 und 2GB Ram und WinXP, läuft das Spiel übrigens Problemlos.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

SouLy


----------



## King_H (20. November 2010)

Hallo, 
ich habe genau das selbe Problem und verzweifle langsam.
Nachdem mein PC scheinbar voll von Emulationssoftware war und ich ihn erst 2 Stunden "reinigen" musste (mit dem Ergebniss dass irgendein Treiber als Fehler erkannt wird) stehe ich nun vor der nächsten Hürde.
Du hast das Problem exakt beschrieben, der Ablauf gleicht sich bis ins letzte.
Nach unzähligen Updates so ziemlich aller Treiber auf dem Pc und einer langen Safari durch die Support-Wüste von Take 2, hoffe ich nun auf eure Hilfe
MfG H

Mein System:
AMD Athlon 2 X4 630 2,80 GHz
4GB DDR 3 RAM
Geforce 9800 GT
Windows 7 64 Bit


----------



## SouLDemon (16. Februar 2011)

nach langer suche hab ih den Fehler endlich gefunden.

Es lag an der Tastatur.
Auch aktuelle Treiber brachten keinen erfolg, erst als ich sie durch eine andere ersetzt habe ging es.

Somit wird die Cherry Tastatur erstmal ausgemustert.

Hoffe ich kann damit noch jemandem helfen.


----------

